# LCdH Question



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Okay, so I'm staying in TJ and one of the highlights was going to be my trip to LCdH, but when I got there, I was perusing through the selection and to my horror, about half the boxes had holograms on them.

So, I know holograms are a no-no unless you're buying in Cuba, but I'm a little confused as to why an LCdH is selling fakes. Anyone been to the LCdH recently that has any insight?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Is it possible that the owner purchased the boxes at that special island we love, and then decided to sell them at his store? I know it's not supposed to happen, but if they are legit, then I guess that's what they are.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Did you ask LCdH why there were holograms on their boxes? Are you refering to open boxes for singles or the sealed boxes for purchase?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

12stones said:


> So, I know holograms are a no-no unless you're buying in Cuba, but I'm a little confused as to why an LCdH is selling fakes. Anyone been to the LCdH recently that has any insight?


Regardless of what story the proprieter might tell, this would send me screaming out the door with my hand on my wallet. How disheartening. To me, there are just some things that should never be, and one of those things is any kind of mark on the rep of LCDH. What a shame.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

12stones said:


> Okay, so I'm staying in TJ and one of the highlights was going to be my trip to LCdH, but when I got there, I was perusing through the selection and to my horror, about half the boxes had holograms on them.
> 
> So, I know holograms are a no-no unless you're buying in Cuba, but I'm a little confused as to why an LCdH is selling fakes. Anyone been to the LCdH recently that has any insight?


Ricky, that is tough.
I would have definitely asked just to hear what kind of explanation you got.
Would have played "Columbo" and said something like, "wow, neat little decal on here. Why do they use this? or "what is this for?"

Very hard to imagine them risking their reputation like that when they are the only game in town. Doesn't make sense.
Do you suppose perhaps they got shipments that were intended for the stores in Cuba? Overstock? etc? I suppose you mean the small clear hologram or were there others?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

What markings would one should expect from a Mexican distrobuted box of Habanos? I've never seen a box from there. 

My parents spend much of the year in Mexico and plenty of people have business dealing directly with Cuba on all sorts of levels (being so close to Cuba). LCdH may have just got boxes through a secondary channel to supplment their stock?

As Blueface mentioned, I would have asked about it. I would give LCdH the benefit of the doubt. I heard the LCdH in Montreal had fakes about 10 years ago, but it was not their intention to sell them; they got beat too.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

A little Googling comes up with a thread on another forum with an answer from LCdH TJ:

http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t8675.html

Gist is: they're put on to keep counterfeits down and Habanos S.A. is down with it. David at LCdH would be happy to explain if you ask ... he'll even give you a little tour and call Habanos S.A. for you if you want. That's what I gather from the thread, at least....


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> A little Googling comes up with a thread on another forum with an answer from LCdH TJ:
> 
> http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t8675.html
> 
> Gist is: they're put on to keep counterfeits down and Habanos S.A. is down with it. David at LCdH would be happy to explain if you ask ... he'll even give you a little tour and call Habanos S.A. for you if you want. That's what I gather from the thread, at least....


Nice link, that guy sounds pretty unreasonable to me, but at least we have an answer to the hologram issue!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The guy at LCdH sounded like he was being a standup guy about the whole thing. I had questions about a vendor once, and the vendor forwarded me to his distrobutor and that was put to rest.

The poster in that thread sounds like he just had an axe to grind.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

David is top notch. I would seriously doubt if he is selling fakes.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Could they have been a Mexican import hologram?
Canada has their own on boxes sold here.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll go back today and scout it out. I was really just running in and out and will ask about the hologram and try and see what's up. Thanks guys.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

12stones said:


> I'll go back today and scout it out. I was really just running in and out and will ask about the hologram and try and see what's up. Thanks guys.


Take photos!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

12stones said:


> I'll go back today and scout it out. I was really just running in and out and will ask about the hologram and try and see what's up. Thanks guys.


See if you can get a picture.
I find it hard to believe that David & Moises would be knowingly selling fakes. They are stand up guys.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Been to the LCdH TJ a number of times. They take great care of all who enter and David & Moises are great guys.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

what about the patented tj donkey show?u


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Barcochris said:


> David is top notch. I would seriously doubt if he is selling fakes.


:tpd:

No way.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Did you ask LCdH why there were holograms on their boxes? Are you refering to open boxes for singles or the sealed boxes for purchase?


This is a good point to consider in general. If they are not sealed boxes, the vendor may just be topping up boxes on the shelves that may have been kicking around...they would understand that this raises doubt, but I guess they have the right to display cigars even in tin cans if they like.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Carni just loves the Donkey shows.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that all is well there. Talked to Moises today while at the shop and he explained everything and made more than enough assurances to their legitimacy. I picked up a few sticks, had an espresso, took a pic of the hologram which I'll post later, took a pic with Moises and another guy who works there, and then left with my bounty.

Thanks for the help guys.

I picked up:

Diplomatico #2 '06
Robaina '04 from an autographed humidor
Party Aristocrat '06
Cuaba Generosos '06
MC #5 '06
JL #2 '07

What to burn, what to burn...?


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

The Professor said:


> A little Googling comes up with a thread on another forum with an answer from LCdH TJ:
> 
> http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t8675.html
> 
> Gist is: they're put on to keep counterfeits down and Habanos S.A. is down with it. David at LCdH would be happy to explain if you ask ... he'll even give you a little tour and call Habanos S.A. for you if you want. That's what I gather from the thread, at least....


Good stuff. Way to dig!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Good stuff. Way to dig!


I aim to please. I was doing some research a few days ago on LCdHs (including TJ) and ran across that post. When this thread popped up, I figured I'd dig it up again and share what I learned.

Glad things worked out well today, Ricky. Looks like you snagged some tasty treats!!! :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

12stones said:


> Just wanted to let you know that all is well there. Talked to Moises today while at the shop and he explained everything and made more than enough assurances to their legitimacy. I picked up a few sticks, had an espresso, took a pic of the hologram which I'll post later, took a pic with Moises and another guy who works there, and then left with my bounty.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time, Ricky.

My guess the other guy might have been Jorge.
Was this him? (Moises on the left. Jorge on the right)







[/


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

were ther any upman super coronas left??!:dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

12stones said:


> Just wanted to let you know that all is well there. Talked to Moises today while at the shop and he explained everything and made more than enough assurances to their legitimacy. I picked up a few sticks, had an espresso, took a pic of the hologram which I'll post later, took a pic with Moises and another guy who works there, and then left with my bounty.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> ...


Livin large !!

Must be nice.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

carni said:


> what about the patented tj donkey show?u


It's a zebra.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK, that is it. Now I am curious.

Ricky!!!!
Tell us about this donkey show.:r


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Blueface said:


> OK, that is it. Now I am curious.
> 
> Ricky!!!!
> Tell us about this donkey show.:r


Donkey show...we don't need to stinkin' donkey show! No, seriously, they make you sign a confidentiality agreement before leaving the country and violation is punishible by smoking Mexican puros. Can't do it Carlos. Sorry.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> were ther any upman super coronas left??!:dr


Yes.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> were ther any upman super coronas left??!:dr





12stones said:


> Yes.


:z :z :z :z


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> OK, that is it. Now I am curious.
> 
> Ricky!!!!
> Tell us about this donkey show.:r


It's not the donkey show, es el chango mañaco (the dirty monkey). Don't ask me how I know this.

Sounds like a great time Ricky, have fun and stay safe.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

So what was the explanation? You never told us and I am curious to hear about it. I am also interested in seeing the photo.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Puro_Angler said:


> It's not the donkey show, es el chango mañaco (the dirty monkey). Don't ask me how I know this.
> 
> Sounds like a great time Ricky, have fun and stay safe.


About ten years ago I was living in Scottsdale's premier apartment community at the time (San Marin Apts.) and some guys had a donkey show w/some crazy strippers. Needless to say a bunch of people were hauled off to jail. Back to the thread I am curious to see how the Robaina smokes:tu


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

stormin said:


> So what was the explanation? You never told us and I am curious to hear about it. I am also interested in seeing the photo.


The explanation was that the Mexican importer has put on their own hologram label with Habanos S.A. awareness and approval to help cut down on counterfitting in Mexico.

Here's the hologram:



Papichulo said:


> Back to the thread I am curious to see how the Robaina smokes:tu


It smoked wonderfully. I had it on my birthday and thoroughly enjoyed it with the S.H.I.T.ers.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Pretty hologram. It's not the one on boxes for sale in Cuba only, which I think, is a good thing.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Great post. We talked about this in another thread. I encounterd this hologram at the LCDH in Playa del Carmen. I'm glad this cleared things up...


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Is this the only infamous hologram? Or are there others?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Is this the only infamous hologram? Or are there others?


Not the hologram I have on my 2003 boxes...FWIW


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Is this the only infamous hologram? Or are there others?


There are holograms and then there are *holograms*...


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> There are holograms and then there are *holograms*...


Which are the bad holograms?


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Is this the only infamous hologram? Or are there others?


No. Yes.:ss:tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Which are the bad holograms?


AFAIK the cuban hologram is only OK if the cigars are purchased in Cuba from an official store. It should never appear on boxes sold through channels outside of the island itself.


----------

